# A new collection of planes



## JonnyD (1 Feb 2015)

A retiring woodworker in his 80s recently contacted me to see if I wanted to buy some interesting planes that he had collected and used so I went to take a look and bought them off him. I bought 13 in total most which are quite unique and mostly unmarked. I've put the pics up on my instagram feed as well so if anyone is on there there on @jonnydburn 

Plane 1 gunmetal / bronze small bullnose plane 





The closet that has been suggested is a Edward Preston 1347 bullnose plane in gunmetal which is similar in shape but doesn't have the dimples in it but there are no pics online of the gunmetal version so any help in identifying it would be great. 

Plane 2 small chariot plane G Musgrave lincoln 





Details showing name and patent metal stamp and the extremely fine mouth. 





General views of the plane 





After a bit of research I have come to the conclusion that this is a quite rare norris no28 chariot plane that has the musgrave name on it. Norris made planes for musgrave , patent metal stamp was on norris planes, fine mouth and the fact they look identical and one was sold in the recent david stanley international sale which said it was undoubtedly norris made. Incidentally the plane sold in that auction for a lot more than ŵhat I paid for all the planes together. 

Thanks for looking any pearls of wisdom gladly received . Will keep updating the thread with new planes as I photograph them. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## tobytools (1 Feb 2015)

Who do I get to see the other planes?
TT


----------



## Plumberpete (1 Feb 2015)

JonnyD":1z4wja2u said:


> A retiring woodworker in his 80s recently contacted me to see if I wanted to buy some interesting planes that he had collected and used so I went to take a look and bought them off him. I bought 13 in total most which are quite unique and mostly unmarked. I've put the pics up on my instagram feed as well so if anyone is on there there on @jonnydburn
> 
> Plane 1 gunmetal / bronze small bullnose plane
> 
> ...



It looks like a patternmakers copy of the Preston 1347.

Congratulations on your haul, if these two planes are anything to go by then you've done well! :-D


----------



## JonnyD (1 Feb 2015)

I assume this is of interest to some so I will continue . Managed to get some pics of plane no.3 . This is an unmarked rosewood wedge small bullnose plane . The iron is stamped Jowett 









Cheers 

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (1 Feb 2015)

tobytools":asqnaguo said:


> Who do I get to see the other planes?
> TT



They will be on here as I photograph them 

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (1 Feb 2015)

Plumberpete":f8nqwzki said:


> JonnyD":f8nqwzki said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a patternmakers copy of the Preston 1347.
> ...



Cheers Pete that seems the most likely 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## AndyT (1 Feb 2015)

This just gets better and better!

Your third plane looks to be a Preston bullnose, converted from having a metal blade clamp, to having a wooden wedge.

I think it started as a 1363, looking like this: (pic from http://www.preston-tool-reviews.co.uk/












but it's had the metal parts removed and the gap very neatly filled in. Possibly the somewhat slender blade holder got broken, or maybe the owner just preferred it that way. Please show us more!


----------



## JonnyD (1 Feb 2015)

Thanks Andy that looks spot on . Its been done very competently by whoever did it. The rest will be coming I'm trying to photograph one per day. I think we may have peaked early with the quality but there is still some good stuff to come. 

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## matthewwh (2 Feb 2015)

Well impressed, this is an amazing collection. 

I can't get over how tight the mouth on the chariot plane is.


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Feb 2015)

Some nice stuff there, Jon 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## G S Haydon (2 Feb 2015)

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## JonnyD (2 Feb 2015)

Hello tonight's offering is a no5 size infill plane. I think the infill is either ebonised mahogany or beech . The iron is marked I Sorby. Don't know much else about it apart from it looks pretty old to me. 









Thanks for looking and again any info or comments most welcome

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Berncarpenter (2 Feb 2015)

Thats different Jon never seen anything quite like that before. :mrgreen: Have you tried using it yet , if so whats it like to use ?

Cheers Bern


----------



## adidat (2 Feb 2015)

:shock: 

That's a serious plane you would look like Popeyes after using that for 5 mins

How thick are the sides?

Adidat


----------



## Harbo (2 Feb 2015)

That looks like a rare collection?

Rod


----------



## JonnyD (2 Feb 2015)

Hi Bern I actually ground and then honed the blade on this one. The back needed a bit more work than I have time for at the moment but it was sharp enough to shave hairs of my arm. It worked really well once the bade was setup  

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (2 Feb 2015)

adidat":285r9240 said:


> :shock:
> 
> That's a serious plane you would look like Popeyes after using that for 5 mins
> 
> ...



She's a bit heavy sides are about 6mm thick



Harbo":285r9240 said:


> That looks like a rare collection?
> 
> Rod



There not the sort of planes you see everday that's for sure. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## adidat (2 Feb 2015)

I'm guessing I'm not the only one that wants to know, but how much did these beauties set you back?

Adidat


----------



## JonnyD (2 Feb 2015)

adidat":2qbx17pe said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one that wants to know, but how much did these beauties set you back?
> 
> Adidat



A little bit less than the lie nielsen 51 I bought a couple of years ago

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Berncarpenter (2 Feb 2015)

JonnyD":1b06iccg said:


> Hi Bern I actually ground and then honed the blade on this one. The back needed a bit more work than I have time for at the moment but it was sharp enough to shave hairs of my arm. It worked really well once the bade was setup
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon



Thanks for the reply Jon 
Just looks a little strange without a hand hold of any sort at the front. Cant see a problem for edge work i often grip the front with for finger underneath on the sole and thumb on top, but there dosn't look like theres much to get hold of for planing flat boards. Still a very cool looking plane your very lucky to come across this haul :mrgreen:

Cheers Bern


----------



## hanser (3 Feb 2015)

Hi Jon

All very, very sweet! A few shavings please when you have a mo?

Cheers Robin


----------



## Bedrock (3 Feb 2015)

Jon

A very good haul.

Is the base a casting or fabricated in some way?
As far as the lack of a front bun is concerned, the front infill looks too low to get any real purchase and the decorative elements in front of the blade, on the side walls, look as though any grip on the fore part of the plane would be uncomfortable. Is it likely that the somewhat large roll to the top of the wedge was used for the front grip? Does it show signs of being handled?

Mike


----------



## JonnyD (3 Feb 2015)

Bedrock":1rf925f9 said:


> Jon
> 
> A very good haul.
> 
> ...



The top of the wedge has the usual hammer dings but no sign of hand wear. In use it is quite comfortable using your hand flat over the top of the front 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (3 Feb 2015)

Plane no.5 a rosewood infill chariot plane a little larger than the norris. 





Needs a bit of fettling on the wedge to get the blade to seat square. 

For robin here's a few shavings click on pic for video. 





Don't know much about this one . Build is a bit less refined than some of the others but its a nice looking plane. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (5 Feb 2015)

Plane no.6 A mahogany infill shoulder plane. This was made a friend of the person I bought the planes from. I was told it was made whilst he was doing an RAF apprenticeship during the 50's . The maker then went on to be a cabinet maker using this plane throughout his career. There is finely made hand dovetailed teak box to store the plane in. It's really well made with a tight mouth and made to nice tolerances









Cheers

Jon


----------



## jimi43 (6 Feb 2015)

Keep 'em coming...some eye candy there that's for sure!

Jimi


----------



## JonnyD (6 Feb 2015)

Plane no. 7 a beech plough plane. Looks like a marples type but there is no makers name on it works well though and is a nice clean example





Cheers

Jon


----------



## adidat (6 Feb 2015)

very nice johnny!

my granddad did his apprenticeship in the RAF a few years early, sadly no heirloom planes as he was sent to Burma to help fight the japs!

Adidat


----------



## JonnyD (7 Feb 2015)

I hope I'm not boring everybody. Anyway here's plane no. 8 . Made by marples and stamped Hibernian a sash fillester plane . Its in good useable condition. The nicker blade is missing so when I get time I will make a new wedge and hopefully sort out a blade for it. 









Cheers

Jon


----------



## Berncarpenter (7 Feb 2015)

Hi Jon
Boring , not at all , can't wait to see the rest of the collection . Look forward to your daily post  keep them coming .

Cheers Bern


----------



## jimi43 (7 Feb 2015)

Ditto!

Keep 'em coming!

Jimi


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Feb 2015)

Some nice stuff, Jon. Keep posting the pics  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## AndyT (8 Feb 2015)

As above, let's see them all.
But just for the record, that's a moving fillister. A sash fillister is the one with arms (like a plough) so it can reference the near side and rebate on the far side. In my experience the moving fillister is the more generally useful plane.


----------



## Doug B (8 Feb 2015)

When do we get to see the green & black ones ?

Lovely haul Jonny, look forward to having a play with them


----------



## JonnyD (8 Feb 2015)

AndyT":3ag7ox6l said:


> As above, let's see them all.
> But just for the record, that's a moving fillister. A sash fillister is the one with arms (like a plough) so it can reference the near side and rebate on the far side. In my experience the moving fillister is the more generally useful plane.



Thanks for the info Andy moving fillester it is. 



Doug B":3ag7ox6l said:


> When do we get to see the green & black ones ?
> 
> Lovely haul Jonny, look forward to having a play with them



No green and black although I am tempted. Plenty of stuff to get your teeth into when you next visit with that ags

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (8 Feb 2015)

Plane no.9 a rosewood wedged bullnose plane.









My research has led me to this being an edward preston 1344 bullnose plane. The wedge on mine looks different to the one in the catalogue so maybe that's a replacement. But the plane body looks the same and the iron is edward preston so that's good enough for me. There's not much out there on the web about them so maybe it's not very common so any info anyone has would be good. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (9 Feb 2015)

Plane no.10 a bronze or gunmetal chariot plane. No makers name on this or the iron. 





Cheers

Jon


----------



## 8squared (9 Feb 2015)

Not boring at all, it's really nice to see... Thanks for sharing them


----------



## AndyT (10 Feb 2015)

A couple of thoughts on the little bullnose... I'm no Preston expert but I do know a couple of useful sources of information, which I expect you found already.

One is the site I linked to earlier - http://www.preston-tool-reviews.co.uk/ - but that does not include all the bullnose planes and nothing like your one.

The other is a reprint of the 1909 catalogue, published by Astragal Press, with a useful introduction by Mark Rees, tracing the company history.
The engraving in there - which serves for the 1344 or 1345 - is not much like your plane. Yours has a distinctive lumpy shape, which I'm sure I have seen on eBay, but I can't name a maker. 

Your plane also has an odd looking hole drilled through it, which was nagging me for a while, until I remembered this old post, in a discussion about ugly planes https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post620348.html#p620348 - click through if you dare and scroll down to the fourth picture!

There was a (very rare) Preston bullnose which came with a fence to make it into a fillister plane - the 1347F - so maybe that is what your plane's previous owner was aiming for.


----------



## JonnyD (12 Feb 2015)

Sorry for the delay but I have been rather busy. 

Hi Andy I think you maybe right about the preston it looks different if you compare them directly 





Closest I have come across online is this one from david Lyon but still not the same 





The hole is quite shallow in reality . It looks like someone has used it as a backing piece when drilling a hole in something. Could be a fence type thing alteration but we will never know. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (12 Feb 2015)

Planes 11 and 12 probably the most recent and normal ones a record 075 and unknown 75 possibly a stanley





Plane 13 a heavy cast infill plane with mahogany stuffing 









No makers names on this one . The iron has a cap iron unlike the other bigger infill. There is pharaoh brand stamped on the iron. After a quick test this one looks like it will be a good useable plane. 

Pics of the smaller planes hanging out





And finally the collection together apart from the fillester which I couldn't fit in





That's all folks thanks for looking 

Cheers

Jon


----------

